# 6 1/2 month old won't take solids.



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there. 

I have a problem with my 6.5 month old son refusing all solids. He's a really big boy (well over 22lbs!) and has been exclusively breast fed. I tried weaning him at 5 months but stopped as he just didn't take to it. I tried again 2 weeks later as his sleep pattern had completely changed (from sleeping 10-12 hrs to being up 2,3,4 times a night!!) my health visitor said it was due to hunger and he should be on 2 'meals'. I've tried baby cereals, all the root veggies, fruits and I can't even get him to open his mouth without a battle of me making silly noises or tickling his feet ect!! At the min his routine is (excluding night feeds): 
Breast feed 5-6am
Breakfast 7-8am
Breast feed 9:30-10am
Lunch 12
Breast feed 1pm
Snack 3:30-4pm
Tea 5pm
Breast feed 6:45pm (bedtime) 
He's quite reliant on the (.)(.) to have a nap! I'm really at a loss how to even get him to open his mouth! The only food he opened his mouth for was a spoon of weetabix made with cows milk and it looks like he's got a cow milk protein allergy (like my dd!)
Am I missing something? He's now terrible at night and I'm exhausted and feel frustrated. 

Thanks in advance

XxxChickingxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, how about finger foods? He may well be teething at this age too which can put them off foods but something like cucumber sticks from the fridge they like because of it being cool on their gums, he may then try with other finger foods 

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Nic

Yes he'll eat cucumber sticks and I've tried other finger foods like florets of cauliflower, broccoli and pieces of potato, but he just smears them around his face! I'm worried that he's not getting any goodness from food and that he's just going to want breast feeding, rather than solids. He has a tooth coming through, but was really hard work before any signs of teething. Does his daily intake seem ok to you? I was wondering whether dropping the 9:30 milk feed and giving him a snack would make him hungrier at lunch? Or should he still be having 4 milk feeds a day at this age? Sorry for waffling!!

XxxChickingxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You could try dropping one feed maybe the mid morning one to see if this encourages him to eat a bit more, but at this stage they are just getting used to textures too so it's worth persevering and he may just do it at his own pace, keep offering it even if he squishes it (I know this may be frustrating) it will get him used to it, if this is still a problem in another 1-2 weeks please let me know and I'll see what else I can think of 

Nic
Xx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry for the slow reply Nic. 

Yes I'm taking your advice and just letting him do it himself! Very messy but he does seem content and isn't crying. I've found if I load a spoon for him, he'll have a go at it. Sorry to be a pain, but with self weaning, how do you go about with proteins? He's ? Allergic to dairy, so cheese is off the menu for a bit. 

Thanks so much for you help 

XxxChickingxxX


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Strips of chicken, ham etc things like that should him plenty of protein or scrambled egg that he can pick up with fingers works well 

Nic
Xx


----------

